# Different types of Shih Tzu? Long snout



## Anna1411 (Jul 9, 2018)

Our 6 month old Shih Tzu is KC registered with full pedigree lineage. However some say he doesn't look like a traditional shih tzu as he has a long snout rather than the morw well known flat snout. He's gorgeous nonetheless of course but I just wondered if there were different kinds of shit Tzu? 
Pics below of our 6 month old Frankie. 
Thanks!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

As far as I’m aware there is only one type, others may know different though.

It’s possible that the breeder is trying to breed away from the flatter faced type in order to improve the dogs health. From your dogs point of view it’s far better that he has a longer nose and can breathe more normally.

On the other hand, are you absolutely sure that the puppy is from KC registered parents and is your puppy KC registered too?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

He does look a little different and looks very much like some of the Jack Russell x Shitzu images on google, but if your breeder is reputable then as above maybe they are trying to breed for a longer snout, mistakes are sometimes made, and maybe the bitch got caught by another dog.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to be brutally honest and say I'd be really surprised if your dog was purebred. KC papers can be faked - are yours KC details and that of his parents, grand parents etc online? is the breeder well known and reputable? If he really is, he's not very typey for the breed, as his profile really isn't that of a pure Shih Tzu. HOWEVER, this is actually no bad thing - he looks a lot nicer than most purebred Shih Tzu's that can be flat faced and bug eyed.

He is the image of a Shih Tzu x Bichon I know.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He doesn't look purebred to me.

There are not two types. Just the one.


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Disappointing if you don’t get what you paid for, but he is just absolutely gorgeous........so cute.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

The pup looks more like a cross, or maybe Lhasa Apsos. It could also be a throwback to the original dogs, or maybe just a pet bred dog. 

Personally, I think it looks nicer than most Shih Tzu


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kirksandallchins said:


> The pup looks more like a cross, or maybe Lhasa Apsos. It could also be a throwback to the original dogs, or maybe just a pet bred dog.
> 
> Personally, I think it looks nicer than most Shih Tzu


So do I, but them I'm not a fan of dogs with flat faces


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks more Lhasa Apso than Shih tzu to my untrained eye. Have you got the pedigree? Can you check on the KC website parent's names etc to see if you have been mis-sold? He's a very cute looking little guy, and I personally prefer longer noses on dogs. Did you see the parents and littermates? Have you seen any other of their dogs? Did they have another breed in their home? And did you see pups in a home environment interacting with their mother?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Anna1411 said:


> Our 6 month old Shih Tzu is KC registered with full pedigree lineage. However some say he doesn't look like a traditional shih tzu as he has a long snout rather than the morw well known flat snout. He's gorgeous nonetheless of course but I just wondered if there were different kinds of shit Tzu?
> Pics below of our 6 month old Frankie.
> Thanks!


Honestly, ignore what people say 

If you have his KC papers and have registered on the KC website, you can see all his parents, grandparents etc which will go back for generations.

We are constantly asked what our boy Westie is crossed with  he is a KC registered full Westie, came from a good breeder, his great great grandad was the previous Crufts champion and has loads of CH in his lines.

However ..... Oscar has floppy ears (they should be pricked) and a longer tail than standard. I've seen his litter mates as adults and yet they are all perfect Westies. Some would consider we had bad luck because he is 'not to standard', whereas we consider ourselves lucky because he's such a gorgeous great natured boy 

When people ask us now what he's crossed with, we don't even argue or try to explain, we just say "who knows" and carry on.

Personally I think your boy looks better with a longer snout and getting away from the flat face breathing issues is not a bad thing IMO


----------



## stevie-rob (8 d ago)

Anna1411 said:


> Our 6 month old Shih Tzu is KC registered with full pedigree lineage. However some say he doesn't look like a traditional shih tzu as he has a long snout rather than the morw well known flat snout. He's gorgeous nonetheless of course but I just wondered if there were different kinds of shit Tzu?
> Pics below of our 6 month old Frankie.
> Thanks!


Your dog with longer snout looks so very nice and cute and without the bug eyes.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

stevie-rob said:


> Your dog with longer snout looks so very nice and cute and without the bug eyes.


This is 4 years old.


----------

